# 2016 Blackout Dates



## MDRainfan (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know when the 2016(beyond Jan) blackout periods will be posted?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 29, 2015)

As per the AmFAQ -



> Please contact 1-800-307-5000 for blackout periods applicable to travel beginning January 2016.


----------



## Gunnie (Feb 12, 2015)

Also, I believe the Amtrak system cannot take a reservation unless its within 11 months from the date of travel.


----------

